# Routes and rentals in Stoupa, Peloponnes, Greece?



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi!

We are going in the end of June and are looking for quality rentals for a few days and some nice short-medium length routes. Would like input on both easy/scenic and more technical.

Thanks in advance!

SImen


----------

